# selling or trading big Guard army



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

Vehicles:
1 Baneblade
1 Leman Russ
2 Sentinels
1 Valkyrie
1 Proxy Thunderbolt
1 Proxy Marauder Bomber
1 Chimera


Infantry:
2 Heavy Weapons Teams(Autocannon and Lascannon)
2 Ogryn's(both are Bone 'Ead's, 3rd and 4th editions)
49 Guardsmen
10 Veteran Guardsmen
Jaren Kell and Ursarker Creed
5 Psyker's and 1 Keeper
15 Stormtrooper's
6 Ratlings
1 Priest

IG Codex

price: $450(includes S&H)


http://s118.photobucket.com/albums/o117/Imp_09/Guard for sale/


these CAN be repainted for a fee, ask if you'd like them repainted.


Guardsmen and Stormtroopers are painted 8th Cadian scheme.


----------



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

Bump, and what I will consider for trade:

LOTR figures
Mordor, Isengard, Minas Tirith

Warhammer Fantasy:
Empire, Orcs and Goblins, Skaven

WH40K:
Orks, Space Marines, Witch Hunters, Daemon Hunter's(I don't like name "Grey Knights")

Non-GW:
Prince August Bauhaus soldiers, Star Wars Miniatures.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

I got a Mordor LOTR army......And tons of star wars Miniatures if your interested


----------



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

already sent you a PM.


----------



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

bump


----------



## Word Bearer 81007 (Aug 5, 2012)

sturn curious what you have in the bits section of imperial guardism. PM me.


----------



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

I don't have bitz, sorry, I sold all of those quite some time ago.


----------



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

bump


----------



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

bump


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Are you willing to split the IG up?

And what SM are you interested in?


----------



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

bump


----------



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

Still trying to sell my army, but I sold a few items already(1 Scout Sentinel, 2 Ogryns, 2 Commissars, 10 Stormtroopers and 3 Psyker's) so it dropped by $75, so new pricing for everything is $375.

if trading, it MUST be local(Gainesville/Ocala/Belleview or Orlando Florida)

everything but that I just mentioned is still up for grabs, the only time I'll accept non local trades is if you have Bauhaus troopers from Prince Augest, or Tamiya WWII German tanks.


----------

